# BLACKPILL FOR WHITES (SUBHUMAN ANIMALS)



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

I am aware you jerk off to porn and hentai all day--which is ironic, because you don't even have a foreskin! You will never know the pleasure that an intact man has, you will never be whole, and you will never un-kike the basest and most significant part of your existence. Your dolichocephalic recessed cheekbones look gaunt. Your bug-like, low canthal tilt eyes make you look eternally fatigued. Your race is destined to be cucked by ANY nonwhite--Turks, Blacks, Arabs, Asians, even Jews. Europe's been a cumdumpster since the beginning of time. Everything remotely good about your race comes from its women. Which is why despite living in a society that coddles white 'men' you are still getting outbred by Nonwhites on a daily basis. China's rise outshadows your pathetic "Nations" growth--you are living in the Asian century. Your women are getting taken by nonwhites, left, right and centre. Obesity is somehow worse than it was before (is that even possible? lol) and drug addiction and fentanyl epidemics are running rampant. And to top it all off, you will never have a woman. You will never have a foreskin. And you will never be an indigenous European. Your downfall is inevitable, try not to rope QAnon. It never began for "whites".



I understand europoids have little foresight and cannot think too far ahead or back in history. I'll break it down in a way your tiny brain can understand. Y-DNA haplogroups are gene markers, on your Y chromosome, which trace the genetic record of your male ancestors. It's literally a genetic surname, unchanged and passed from father to son for millennia. Europeans have something called Haplogroup R, Q and N. If you carry these haplogroups, you are a rape baby of Asian ancestry. Tatar turkics invaded Russia, Avars did so as well. Siberian Corded ware Aryans colonized the entire continent from the east. Chinese reindeer herders outbred europoids, became the Uralic peoples, and forced their way into Finland, Russia, Sweden, and the Baltics. The Inuits fucked the Welsh and Vikings despite being isolated backwooders. Magyar turkics FOUNDED Hungary, the Mongols owned all of Eastern Europe. The Huns conquered as far west as Paris. Through these millennia of invasions, Y haplogroups R, Q, N, and C have dominated europe, displacing the original G and I lineages almost completely. The only caucasian haplogroups are GHIJ, and of those only I is uniquely european (J and G come from the middle east). Oh and to add insult to injury, haplogroup E comes from africa, you mulatto.




The only reason "white people" ascended to the level they have is geographic luck. Mongol invasions brought Eastern stirrup tech, and warfare tactics. Asia and Mesoamerica never had a Dark age or regression as significant as Europe's fall of Rome. The only reason you lucked out was because you were on an easy-mode distance from the american continent. And even after all that, you still managed to lose your empires and colonies. Euro birthrates are even lower than Japanese ones when "POC" immigration is accounted for. Your people are getting bred by nonwhites faster than a malignant melanoma (pun intended). Inceldom continues to rise with mayocels offing themselves and shooting women out of frustration, with only 12% of under-20 white boys being able to touch a woman. Your race is dying.




Your dolichocephalic recessed cheekbones look gaunt. Your bug-like, low canthal tilt eyes make you look eternally fatigued. Your race is destined to be cucked by ANY nonwhite--Turks, Blacks, Arabs, Asians, even Jews. Europe's been a cumdumpster since the beginning of time. Everything remotely good about your race comes from its women. Which is why despite living in a society that coddles white 'men' you are still getting outbred by Nonwhites on a daily basis. China's rise outshadows your pathetic "Nations" growth--you are living in the Asian century. Your women are getting taken by nonwhites, left, right and centre. Obesity is somehow worse than it was before (is that even possible? lol) and drug addiction and fentanyl epidemics are running rampant. And to top it all off, you will never have a woman. You will never have a foreskin. And you will never be an indigenous European. Your downfall is inevitable, try not to rope QAnon. It never began for "whites".


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

INB4 SUBHUMAN COPING


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Mar 29, 2021)

Just imagine thinking I'll read a fucking word.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 29, 2021)

Greycels be greycelling as usual.


----------



## Babyblackcarrot (Mar 29, 2021)

haven’t you got some 10 hour studying to do？


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> Just imagine thinking I'll read a fucking word.


dnrd


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I am aware you jerk off to porn and hentai all day--which is ironic, because you don't even have a foreskin! You will never know the pleasure that an intact man has, you will never be whole, and you will never un-kike the basest and most significant part of your existence. Your dolichocephalic recessed cheekbones look gaunt. Your bug-like, low canthal tilt eyes make you look eternally fatigued. Your race is destined to be cucked by ANY nonwhite--Turks, Blacks, Arabs, Asians, even Jews. Europe's been a cumdumpster since the beginning of time. Everything remotely good about your race comes from its women. Which is why despite living in a society that coddles white 'men' you are still getting outbred by Nonwhites on a daily basis. China's rise outshadows your pathetic "Nations" growth--you are living in the Asian century. Your women are getting taken by nonwhites, left, right and centre. Obesity is somehow worse than it was before (is that even possible? lol) and drug addiction and fentanyl epidemics are running rampant. And to top it all off, you will never have a woman. You will never have a foreskin. And you will never be an indigenous European. Your downfall is inevitable, try not to rope QAnon. It never began for "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT a molecule


----------



## Selinity (Mar 29, 2021)

Nigga was born yesterday and he's already sounding autistic.

Just. Fucking. OVER


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Nigga was born yesterday and he's already sounding autistic.
> 
> Just. Fucking. OVER


keep barking for my essays you CRYING DOG


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 29, 2021)

>shitty essay by greycel

Typical looksm.ax lmao


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> >shitty essay by greycel
> 
> Typical looksm.ax lmao


and?


----------



## grimy (Mar 29, 2021)

Keep slamming on your keyboard gook


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> and?


It's trash


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> It's trash


dnrd


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

grimy said:


> Keep slamming on your keyboard gook


I could eviscerate you, balding subhuman.
POST DEADLIFT STATS


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

Keep coping son.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 29, 2021)

Angry chink spotted


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Keep coping son.


>posts european with mongoloid facial features
I could do the same, faggot.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Mongoloid looking whites mog the average Caucasoid looking rat.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

why is it never a black guy writing this

its always a asian who is way more similar to white dude than black dude


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 29, 2021)

bro why did you have to type an essay about white people that no one will read 
that's so sad
do you wish you were white bro?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> why is it never a black guy writing this
> 
> its always a who is way more similar to white dude than black dude


race is cope anyaays tbh


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

darktriadpeter said:


> bro why did you have to type an essay about white people that no one will read
> that's so sad
> do you wish you were white bro?


If I was white i would kms tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 29, 2021)

Insane looksmaxxing advice. In fact, i'm now 8- no, 10 PSL (confirmed by my grandma) after reading this megathread guide.

Sadly I don't have chink eyes, I have deep set cumskin eyes and blue irises... should I rope?


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> >posts european with mongoloid facial features
> I could do the same, faggot.


The guy I posted is Dalofaelid, tell me how he has mongoloid facial features.

Keep seething chink.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

im actually crying at these pics jfl


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> dnrd


lmao


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Being born a white male is the worst punishment for any soul on Earth.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 29, 2021)

Superphysiological ethnic coping
- More Plates More Dates


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> im actually crying at these pics jfl


You literally can't read it. The resolution fucked up the letters, it's just pixels in my browser.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 29, 2021)

jbw was always here
even since ancient times
i dont get how u rape with a 2 incher


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You literally can't read it. The resolution fucked up the letters, it's just pixels in my browser.


its basically just one of those white vs black racewar infographics but its asian dudes jfl


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You literally can't read it. The resolution fucked up the letters, it's just pixels in my browser.


Only moggers with epicanthal folds are able to read it


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

LMAO


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> its basically just one of those white vs black racewar infographics but its asian dudes jfl


Asian supremacy is the truth. It's scientific.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

ok tell us ur personal life op. what do you hope to gain by posting this? 

ive given up white sfceling for incel identity. u shoud do the samr


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Retarded site can't format properly ROFL what the fuck is this shit.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> ok tell us ur personal life op. what do you hope to gain by posting this?
> 
> ive given up white sfceling for incel identity. u shoud do the samr


I'm not telling you shit but I 100% life mog you. Racial supremacy doesn't mean jack shit if you don't apply to it's standards.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Retarded site can't format properly ROFL what the fuck is this shit.



Imgur won't load for me, upload the OG res version on a comment, but with "insert full image".


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Asian supremacy is the truth. It's scientific.


explain the first three im retarded

as for the last one china is the biggest contry in the world. of corse they will have so many medals


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Mongoloid looking whites mog the average Caucasoid looking rat.


Indeed bro, look at that flat maxilla and browridge, caucasoid pigs can't compete!


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I'm not telling you shit but I 100% life mog you. Racial supremacy doesn't mean jack shit if you don't apply to it's standards.


see the thing is. look at white sfcels. they are not the kind of bunch that look like the Aryan chads they worship. 

there would be no point for u to be typing this if u were chad

the great strugle is incel vs chad


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> see the thing is. look at white sfcels. they are not the kind of bunch that look like the Aryan chads they worship.
> 
> there would be no point for u to be typing this if u were chad
> 
> the great strugle is incel vs chad


I didn't type this ROFL it's a copypasta


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1064801
> View attachment 1064802


I could post the same, faggot.


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> ok tell us ur personal life op. what do you hope to gain by posting this?
> 
> ive given up white sfceling for incel identity. u shoud do the samr


@Marsiere214 not sure why u liked this since u are a sfcel and not an incel


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> @Marsiere214 not sure why u liked this since u are a sfcel and not an incel


not sfcel


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Indeed bro, look at that flat maxilla and browridge, caucasoid pigs can't compete!
> 
> View attachment 1064799









Flat browridge and maxilla? Keep barking for superior Mongoloids you recessed Cuckasoid rat.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Imgur won't load for me, upload the OG res version on a comment, but with "insert full image".


Yeah this site is actually retarded LOL. I'll give you another link


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

zeke714 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 29, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> not sfcel


ur not an incel eitehr tho

so u dont have incel identity


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 29, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> ur not an incel eitehr tho
> 
> so u dont have incel identity


how do u know?


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

@BIGDICCJIM Search up r/MongoloidCJ and you'll find the og pic.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

INB4 MORE DAMAGE CONTROL


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> @BIGDICCJIM Search up r/MongoloidCJ and you'll find the og pic.











MongoloidCJ Starter Pack - Why We Are Superior. Lord Huangdi Blessed Us. • /s/MongoloidCJ


9 points and 4 comments so far on saidit




www.saidit.net


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



MORE GOLDPILLS INCOMING


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1064829
> View attachment 1064830
> Flat browridge and maxilla? Keep barking for superior Mongoloids you recessed Cuckasoid rat.
> View attachment 1064833


Keep cherrypicking boyo, the recessed rat here is you.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks like a funny thread but before I read I have to ask you this question, are you a gook?


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Keep cherrypicking boyo, the recessed rat here is you.


All the "models" you worship have MONGOLOID features instead of the typical Cuckasoid rat pheno. Keep coping with your recessed cheekbones, cucklet.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Looks like a funny thread but before I read I have to ask you this question, are you a gook?


Chinese from Shandong where everyone is at least 6'


----------



## goldensoul (Mar 29, 2021)

the most stupid thread i've ever read


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> the most stupid thread i've ever read


^cope


----------



## Deleted member 12827 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## recessed (Mar 29, 2021)

ricecels mog


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok OP is gook Did not read


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

looksmax.me said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 29, 2021)

Or chink I cant remember all the asian racial slurs anymore its been a while


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

average male who denies Mongoloid supremacy


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 29, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1064801
> View attachment 1064802


The average asian male. They won't acknowledge most look like that and can't compete with the average white man on Tinder, only a few can.


RedFlood said:


>




Cope.


----------



## Madhate (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok op, send me a SINGLE, SINGLE fucking gook that mogs THE AVERAGE white stacy?


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> The average asian male. They won't acknowledge most look like that and can't compete with the average white man on Tinder, only a few can.
> 
> 
> Cope.





I could literally post the same thing with other Eastern European women. ROFL


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Madhate said:


> Ok op, send me a SINGLE, SINGLE fucking gook that mogs THE AVERAGE white stacy?






As you can see, pretty average Asian men mogging white women.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1064854
> MORE GOLDPILLS INCOMING


This literally proves that asians are panfaced subhumans with zero nose bridge projection and disgusting protruding convex mouths jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

Not a single word you gook rat


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

Why is it always curries and asians that make threads like this JFL, clear projection welcome to my ignore list flatface


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> This literally proves that asians are panfaced subhumans with zero nose bridge projection and disgusting protruding convex mouths jfl.
> 
> View attachment 1064876


ROFL Asians don't have recessed maxillas. The cheekbones are just much more forward grown and developed than cuckasoid rats. This is also seen in some Africans.






The nose bridge between the Asian and white is literally in the same position YOU DOUBLE DIGIT IQ FAGGOT.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

The infographic is showing how forward grown Asian cheekbones are versus the LOW TESTOSTERONE DOMESTICATED BONE STRUCTURE of an average white boy.


----------



## pizza (Mar 29, 2021)

just be chad


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28522219

OBJECTIVE:
To identify racial differences in semen quality among men living in the same geographic area seeking fertility evaluation.
METHODS:
Men obtaining a semen analysis for infertility evaluation or treatment between 2012 and 2016 at a single center were identified and demographic data including height, weight, BMI and age were described. Mean semen parameters and the proportions of men with suboptimal parameters based on the WHO 5th edition criteria were also compared based on race. Multivariable regression analysis was conducted incorporating age, BMI and year of evaluation. Further sub-analyses based on BMI were subsequently performed.
RESULTS:
White men produced greater volumes of semen on average, however, *Asian men had higher sperm concentrations and total sperm count. A lower proportion of Asian men compared to White men had semen quality in the suboptimal range for most semen parameters while a higher proportion of white men were found to have azoospermia*. Stratification by BMI groups attenuated the observed differences between Whites and Asians, yet Asian male semen quality remained higher.
CONCLUSIONS:
Among men evaluated for infertility at a single center, Asians had lower volume but higher sperm concentrations compared to Whites which was influenced by differences in azoospermia prevalence. While anthropometric and demographic factors attenuated the differences, even after adjustment, the contrasts remained. Our study suggests racial differences exist in semen quality at the time of infertility evaluation.

Your ancestors evolved for the mild, temperate climate of Europe while my ancestors evolved in the freezing winters and humid hot summers of Northern China. You are a domesticated rat.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

pizza said:


> just be chad


already am chang


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

SS soldiers (the racial elite of the "Aryan race") get brutally mogged by Chinese PEASANT GUERILLAS. It's over for your race.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> ROFL Asians don't have recessed maxillas. The cheekbones are just much more forward grown and developed than cuckasoid rats.


You are totally wrong, if you want to stop coping I suggest you to read this thread (which actually has references from studies as opposed to the cherrypicked images you are posting):
https://looksmax.org/threads/race-differences-in-maxilla-and-cheekbones.128226/


RedFlood said:


> The nose bridge between the Asian and white is literally in the same position YOU DOUBLE DIGIT IQ FAGGOT.


Tf are you talking about? The nasions of the asians are right in front of their eye sockets, do your epicanthal folds impair your vision? Even a blind person could spot the difference jfl.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Your entire pink-skinned "race" came from the ballsacks of MONGOLOIDS. LMFAO


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I could literally post the same thing with other Eastern European women. ROFL



Keep on coping.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> You are totally wrong, if you want to stop coping I suggest you to read this thread (which actually has references from studies as opposed to the cherrypicked images you are posting):
> https://looksmax.org/threads/race-differences-in-maxilla-and-cheekbones.128226/
> 
> Tf are you talking about? The nasions of the asians are right in front of their eye sockets, do your epicanthal folds impair your vision? Even a blind person could spot the difference jfl.





Cain said:


> You are totally wrong, if you want to stop coping I suggest you to read this thread (which actually has references from studies as opposed to the cherrypicked images you are posting):
> https://looksmax.org/threads/race-differences-in-maxilla-and-cheekbones.128226/
> 
> Tf are you talking about? The nasions of the asians are right in front of their eye sockets, do your epicanthal folds impair your vision? Even a blind person could spot the difference jfl.


"You are totally wrong, if you want to stop coping I suggest you to read this thread (which actually has references from studies as opposed to the cherrypicked images you are posting):"
Dnrd pink skinned pseudo race science

"Tf are you talking about? The nasions of the asians are right in front of their eye sockets, do your epicanthal folds impair your vision? Even a blind person could spot the difference jfl."
You're confusing forward growth for recessed cheekbones, tard. In actual forward skull growth the cheekbones can be seen on the side profile.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Even your American superheroes look like Mongoloids you RECESSED RAT.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 29, 2021)

Yikes... OP what do you think about beaners btw?


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You're confusing forward growth for recessed cheekbones, tard. In actual forward skull growth the cheekbones can be seen on the side profile.
> View attachment 1064930


Wrong again, his maxilla is flat, look at his paranasal hollowing.

Compare his side profile to this, night and day difference:


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

You will never be a robust Mongoloid chang, faggot. Commit suicide via train to reincarnationmaxx. Hopefully you'll respawn as a Chinese.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Wrong again, his maxilla is flat, look at his paranasal hollowing.
> 
> Compare his side profile to this, night and day difference:


His maxilla is forward grown, but he has recessed cheekbones, thus looking like a retarded bird or rat. Here is a truly masculine side profile with human cheekbones instead of that FTM creature on my screen.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



The Asian maxilla is literally larger than the pinkoid maxilla in this gif. It doesn't become smaller. Also Europeans have no bones compared to Asians LMFAO. But keep coping though, it's funny as fuck.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1064954
> View attachment 1064958
> Even your American superheroes look like Mongoloids you RECESSED RAT.








They have straight facial profiles unlike asians who have convex mouths.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

>For students who *had* begun musical training between ages 4 and 5, approximately 60 *percent* of the Chinese speakers tested as having *perfect pitch*, while only about 14 *percent* of the U.S. nontone language speakers did.









Singing Voice Quality: The Effects of Maxillary Dental Arch and Singing Style


In classical singing techniques, it is common to manipulate the vocal tract to channel airflow to increase voice quality and volume. Technique varies according to the style of the music, the voice type, and range of a given singer. Although these practices are intentional, fixed physiological...



www.jvoice.org


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Singing Voice Quality: The Effects of Maxillary Dental Arch and Singing Style


In classical singing techniques, it is common to manipulate the vocal tract to channel airflow to increase voice quality and volume. Technique varies according to the style of the music, the voice type, and range of a given singer. Although these practices are intentional, fixed physiological...



www.jvoice.org


----------



## toth77 (Mar 29, 2021)

Another mentally ill clown's ramblings with the only purpose of creating more diversity even on here


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> They have straight facial profiles unlike asians who have convex mouths.


>replying with your feminine shitty gifs

No white person looks like that ROFL.

>who have convex mouths.

No, it's mostly Caucasoids who have recessed, convex mouths ROFL. Hint: it's because Europeans have the lowest testosterone levels in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Wrong again, his maxilla is flat, look at his paranasal hollowing.
> 
> Compare his side profile to this, night and day difference:


Mogs every asian guy ever jfl niggas legit think overly forward cheekbones due to flat maxillas and flat nasions/brow ridges are attractive


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> Mogs every asian guy ever jfl niggas legit think overly forward cheekbones due to flat maxillas and flat nasions/brow ridges are attractive


Dnrd you're 70 IQ+low t rat


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

>Time online174d 21h 2m

ROFL this kid has no life irl holy shit


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Here is a truly masculine side profile with human cheekbones instead of that FTM creature on my screen.
> View attachment 1064969


>Masculine side profile
>Recessed chin


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Dnrd you're 70 IQ+low t rat


Not a word you flat faced permabloat cheeked insect looking ass troll


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> >Masculine side profile
> >Recessed chin


 Every midget white boy I see IRL has a recessed chin with no jawline. MUH JBW


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> >Time online174d 21h 2m
> 
> ROFL this kid has no life irl holy shit


Coming from the lookism.net gook who feels the need to prove his fragile race on an incel forum, also been here for like 3 years already keep coping chink


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> Not a word you flat faced permabloat cheeked insect looking ass troll


 Can't relate ROFL. My face is forward grown unlike yours which needs a lefort 10 from years of retarded mouthbreathing. INB4 PROJECTION COPE ONLY USED BY 13 YEAR OLDS


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Can't relate ROFL. My face is forward grown unlike yours which needs a lefort 10 from years of retarded mouthbreathing. INB4 PROJECTION COPE ONLY USED BY 13 YEAR OLDS


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10618591/

“Very flat faces in the transverse plane are the most common condition in eastern Asians.”
  

Keep coping you insect, back on ignore the trolls go


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10618591/
> 
> “Very flat faces in the transverse plane are the most common condition in eastern Asians.”
> 
> ...


dnrd you're a non-asian subhuman mole


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Also keep posting shitty white pseudo-science studies for me you 1.2 FWHR RAT FACED FAGGOT


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> No white person looks like that ROFL.


White men are definitely closer to looking like that than any Asian guy.



RedFlood said:


> No, it's mostly Caucasoids who have recessed, convex mouths ROFL.


Do you even know what CONVEX means retard? Asians have convex mouths and the images YOU posted evidence it lmao, whites have for the most part flat mouths.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> White men are definitely closer to looking like that than any Asian guy.
> 
> 
> Do you even know what CONVEX means retard? Asians have convex mouths and the images YOU posted evidence it lmao, whites have for the most part flat mouths.


Flat mouth=neoteny IT'S OVER FOR WHITES
Have fun with your recessed lower maxillas ROFL

>White men are definitely closer to looking like that than any Asian guy.
No, white people have recessed lower thirds. They can never actually look like Superman.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Every midget white boy I see IRL has a recessed chin with no jawline. MUH JBW
> View attachment 1064996


Mirin that 13 inches neck, asians are indeed superior!


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> Coming from the lookism.net gook who feels the need to prove his fragile race on an incel forum, also been here for like 3 years already keep coping chink








So OP is PunchFace from Lookism? That explains it all jfl.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Mirin that 13 inches neck, asians are indeed superior!


Also forgot to mention the average white boy has necks the size of a 12 year old girl's WRISTS LMFAO


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> So OP is PunchFace from Lookism? That explains it all jfl.


? LMFAO
You have schizophrenia and it shows, thinking I'm some other kid on this retarded/funny site.
@Nutbuster420 I literally just came here dipshit


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 29, 2021)

reads like a @BigJimsWornOutTires copypasta ngl


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> reads like a @BigJimsWornOutTires copypasta ngl


LMAO


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> reads like a @BigJimsWornOutTires copypasta ngl


The American culture is centered around Chinese. They have holidays for Chinese. They killed hundreds of thousands of white men to free Chinese. They listen to Chinese music. They elect a Chinese as their president. They dress and act like Chinese. They draw the entirety of their modern culture from Chinese. They post sassy gifs about Chinese. They watch sportsball in worship of Chinese. Their biggest event of the year involves throwing parties in honor of Chinese playing sports. They use Chineseslang like "cao ni ma" and "bi". When you say "Martin Luther" they're not thinking of the father of protestantism. They're thinking of the Chinese. Their cities are completely overrun with Chinese. They worship their ZOGbot police force disproportionately filled with Chineseand their global police force of soldiers filled with Chinese. They sided with the Chinese in Angola, Mozambique, Rhodesia and South Africa against the whites. Their men sit around watching Chineseball while their women sit around watching Chinese talk shows and fantasizing about Chinese dick. They worship Chinese like Zhao Lei and Hao Yunxiang and Yaoming and while attacking the whites who actually built their country before Chinese took over. Their movies are filled with Chinese and their music charts are topped by Chinese. They send Chinese to the Olympics and celebrate when the Chinese win because those Chinese are true red blooded Chinese . They watch Chinese porn to a point where "BBC (BIG BEIJING COCK)" does not make them think of an international media company but about Chinese penises instead.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Posting full-res pictures from my starter post cus this site is shit at formatting ROFL


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I am aware you jerk off to porn and hentai all day--which is ironic, because you don't even have a foreskin! You will never know the pleasure that an intact man has, you will never be whole, and you will never un-kike the basest and most significant part of your existence. Your dolichocephalic recessed cheekbones look gaunt. Your bug-like, low canthal tilt eyes make you look eternally fatigued. Your race is destined to be cucked by ANY nonwhite--Turks, Blacks, Arabs, Asians, even Jews. Europe's been a cumdumpster since the beginning of time. Everything remotely good about your race comes from its women. Which is why despite living in a society that coddles white 'men' you are still getting outbred by Nonwhites on a daily basis. China's rise outshadows your pathetic "Nations" growth--you are living in the Asian century. Your women are getting taken by nonwhites, left, right and centre. Obesity is somehow worse than it was before (is that even possible? lol) and drug addiction and fentanyl epidemics are running rampant. And to top it all off, you will never have a woman. You will never have a foreskin. And you will never be an indigenous European. Your downfall is inevitable, try not to rope QAnon. It never began for "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Boogers.






















And the list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on etc etc.


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Flat mouth=neoteny










RedFlood said:


> Have fun with your recessed lower maxillas ROFL


Whites don't have recessed lower maxillas, it is just that we don't have flat upper maxillas and browridges, we don't have anteroinclined teeth and our chins actually protrude.

Asian vs White skull:


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

And the list goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on etc etc.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Whites don't have recessed lower maxillas, it is just that we don't have flat upper maxillas and browridges, we don't have anteroinclined teeth and our chins actually protrude.
> 
> Asian vs White skull:


ROFL at "studies" that try to make Asians look more recessed than Europeans when we easily jaw/zygo/fwhr mog them
Yeah, flat mouth=neoteny. Whites have recessed lower maxillas 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

>Average male bizygomatic width by ethnicity: 
Korean: 147.6 mm
Chinese: 147.5 mm 
Japanese: 147.2 mm 
Thai: 147.1 mm 
Vietnamese: 144.0 mm
Black American: 139.5 mm
White American: 137.1 mm

Smaller, narrower face=more neoteny


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10202474 The Mongoloid subjects were found to have approximately 20% higher bone density at the angle of mandible than Caucasoid subjects (P = 0.0094 for males, P = 0.0004 for females). Race is the most important variable associated with bone density. Mongoloid subjects should be given a higher exposure for panoramic radiography than that normally used for Caucasoid subjects.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ajpa.1330130230 (Link talks about Eskimo vs european facial breadth/facial width) "For one instance, one very fine male cranium possessed a facial width as much as 148.0mm, which contrasted very vividly with the average of 132.2mm for the Male european type of skull."


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

> 




> The SiH/StH ratio is higher in Asians than in Europeans or Africans. It is lowest in North Indians.


Asians have the greatest torso-length-to-height ratio of all ethnicities.



Asians have the same wingspan-to-height ratio as Whites, but greater wingspan-to-leg-length ratio, and not only relative to Whites but also to Africans.

This is called the robust build.



> The long bones of australopiths were more robust, that is, they have thicker walls ... short legs, small femoral heads, small knee joints surface that are particularly ... long arms with particularly long forearms, a robust lateral epicondylar crest on ...





> ... in general terms these australopithecines have relatively long arms, short legs, ... General characteristics These are the so-called robust australopithecines or ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_(morphology)



> In biology, robustness is used to describe a species with a morphology based on strength and a heavy build. The alternative morphology is the gracile body type.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gracility



> The term gracile—and its opposite, robust—occur in discussion of the morphology of various hominids for example.


Africans have long arms and long legs and short torsos. Whites have regular arms and long legs and regular torsos. Asians have regular arms and short legs and long torsos.

http://stoneathleticmedicine.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Capture.jpg

The leverages of the robust build are ideal for squatting, deadlifting, benching, Olympic weightlifting, and many other fundamental lifts and exercises.

https://i0.wp.com/www.zo.utexas.edu/faculty/sjasper/images/gracile_robust.gif

Asian skulls are also robust, (but that's a topic for another post).


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

"A 2008 study by Lu et al. found that the mean values of 2D:4D of the Hui and the Han in Ningxia were lower than those in European countries like Britain" http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-JPXB200802033.htm "In 2007 Manning et al. also found that mean 2D:4D varied across ethnic groups with higher ratios for Whites, Non-Chinese Asians, and Mid-Easterners and lower ratios in Chinese and Black samples." https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10508-007-9171-6

ROFL


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

> 
https://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/cebp/4/7/735.full.pdf



_[_2:16 AM_]_
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10508-007-9171-6 "The sexual dimorphism in 2D:4D was present across ethnic and country groupings, suggesting that it is universal in humans. However, there was also evidence that mean 2D:4D varied across ethnic groups with higher ratios for Whites, Non-Chinese Asians, and Mid-Easterners and lower ratios in Chinese and Black samples. There were significant differences in 2D:4D across sexual orientation groups but these were confined to men. Male homosexuals and bisexuals had higher mean 2D:4D (suggesting exposure to lower prenatal T) than heterosexuals."


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

>https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8672990 After adjustment for age and Quetelet's index, the levels of total and bioavailable testosterone were highest in Asian-Americans, intermediate in African-Americans, and lowest in whites. https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ajhb.22482 In both US and Chinese men, TT, FT, and Bio T concentration peaked at 20–24 years of age, at 23.19, 0.49, and 12.23 nmol/l in US men, and 20.72, 0.48 and 12.59 nmol/l in Chinese men, respectively. Among those aged 18–24 years, after adjusting for age, US men had higher TT (mean, 95% confidence interval: 21.64, 21.31–21.99 versus 20.20, 20.12–20.28 nmol/l), but not FT (0.47, 0.47–0.48 versus 0.47, 0.47–0.47 nmol/l) or Bio T (11.90, 11.83–11.97 versus 12.39, 12.35–12.42 nmol/l) than Chinese men. http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/4/7/735 After adjustment for age and Quetelet's index, the levels of total and bioavailable testosterone were highest in Asian-Americans, intermediate in African-Americans, and lowest in whites.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28522219 White men produced greater volumes of semen on average; however, *Asian men had higher sperm concentrations and total sperm count. *A lower proportion of Asian men compared to white men had semen quality in the suboptimal range for most semen parameters, whereas a higher proportion of white men were found to have azoospermia. Stratification by BMI groups attenuated the observed differences between whites and Asians, *yet Asian male semen quality remained higher.*


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1065083


Chinks literally eat dogs jfl jfl jfl.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Ingush, Dagestani, Kalmyk conscripts would bullying Russian Slavic soldiers and spray paint their heads with "Ingush power" "Dagestani power" "Kavkaz power" and take those photographs. Dagestani soldiers bullying Russian Slavic soldiers again. https://www.rferl.org/a/russian_soldier_found_dead/3541769.html >Mother Of Russian Soldier Found Dead Demands Probe >Hazing is a big problem in the Russian army. In this file photo, a man stands in front of other soldiers with letters that make out the word "Dagestan" on their backs. >Mother Of Russian Soldier Found Dead Demands Probe rferl.org


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> Chinks literally eat dogs jfl jfl jfl.


dnrd https://www.thelocal.ch/20160212/swiss-restaurant-serving-cat-food-sparks-outrage/


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

>tfw youre the majority ethnic group of a country named after your people but still get hazed and humiliated by caucasus, central asian and siberian soldiers


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh. Boogers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@GigaChang ‘s family


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 29, 2021)

Cope


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1065033
> View attachment 1065034
> View attachment 1065035
> View attachment 1065036
> ...


>Time online52d 6h 27m


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

Gook cope. Dont even dare compare us finno-ugrics and our Turkic brothers to Koreans or other chinks. North Asians are diffrent from East Asians. Turkics and even mongols had aryan ancestry that is where their warrior and horse tradtitions came from.


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 29, 2021)

The average asian has recessed chin, no browridge (Lol), no prominent cheekbones and flat wide noses similar to blacks. Only a few that doesn't have those features plus high cheekbones, zygos and over 5'10 can get laid. You honestly think this guy can get a good matches on Tinder?? Maybe a landwhale.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Gook cope. Dont even dare compare us finno-ugrics and our Turkic brothers to Koreans or other chinks. North Asians are diffrent from East Asians. Turkics and even mongols had aryan ancestry that is where their warrior and horse tradtitions came from.


ROFL at this little cucklet. You're saying this when the entire white race came from the ballsacks of Mongoloid men (It's genetically proven, I posted it as the starter). A pinkoid would look at your Turkic "brother" and a Chinese and call them both chinks. China also had heavy warrior tradition JFL look at all the wars we've fought. INB4 GENGHIS HAD GREEN EYES CUS SOME IRANIAN SAID SO ONE HUNDRED YEARS AFTER HE DIED!!


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> The average asian has recessed chin, no browridge (Lol), no prominent cheekbones and flat wide noses similar to blacks. Only a few that doesn't have those features plus high cheekbones, zygos and over 5'10 can get laid. You honestly think this guy can get a good matches on Tinder?? Maybe a landwhale.
> 
> View attachment 1065096


Take a step out of your tiny attic, fag. Yes there are some recessed Asians but the MAJORITY of Asians have SUPERIOR bone structure compared to whites.



Average Northern Chinese Man



Peaskulled North Atlantid Rat


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Gook cope. Dont even dare compare us finno-ugrics and our Turkic brothers to Koreans or other chinks. North Asians are diffrent from East Asians. Turkics and even mongols had aryan ancestry that is where their warrior and horse tradtitions came from.


https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0066102


----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> The average asian has recessed chin, no browridge (Lol), no prominent cheekbones and flat wide noses similar to blacks. Only a few that doesn't have those features plus high cheekbones, zygos and over 5'10 can get laid. You honestly think this guy can get a good matches on Tinder?? Maybe a landwhale.
> 
> View attachment 1065096


The average asian actually looks worse than that lol.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> The average asian actually looks worse than that lol.


A good square jaw base for looksmaxxing versus a shitty narrow cuckasoid jaw. They also need to stop eating soy.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

The average white American male high school student is much worse ROFL. Narrow faces with tiny, underdeveloped jaws.


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Take a step out of your tiny attic, fag. Yes there are some recessed Asians but the MAJORITY of Asians have SUPERIOR bone structure compared to whites.
> View attachment 1065116
> Average Northern Chinese Man
> View attachment 1065117
> Peaskulled North Atlantid Rat


What BONE structure is on this chink? He has no browridge, flat nose bridge, no cheekbones or zygos. You just proven my point, dog eater.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> What BONE structure is on this chink? He has no browridge, flat nose bridge, no cheekbones or zygos . You just proven my point, dog eater.


Are you a blind retard? Look at how much wider and angular the jaw is compared to the cuckasoid. Look at how much wider the face is (superior zygos)


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> ROFL at this little cucklet. You're saying this when the entire white race came from the ballsacks of Mongoloid men (It's genetically proven, I posted it as the starter). A pinkoid would look at your Turkic "brother" and a Chinese and call them both chinks. China also had heavy warrior tradition JFL look at all the wars we've fought. INB4 GENGHIS HAD GREEN EYES CUS SOME IRANIAN SAID SO ONE HUNDRED YEARS AFTER HE DIED!!


Who gives a fuck about if China had warrior traditions their warrior traditions where diffrent from the Turkic ones wich where much more similar to the aryan one. It is geneticaly proven that turkic people are a mix of aryans and mongoloids and not completly mongoloid. EVEN MONGOLS AND BURYATS HAVE ARYAN ANCESTRY!!! Altough it is very little since they have mixed with other mongoloids. What kind of gook are you Chinese, Korean? It is obvious that you are trying to lump in Koreans and Chinese with turkics and uralics because you are some kind of East-Asian that dont have any culture and is only famous for gaypop and corona virus. Yes a pinkoid would call a Tatar Asian but a gook would call a Tatar aryan.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Who gives a fuck about if China had warrior traditions their warrior traditions where diffrent from the Turkic ones wich where much more similar to the aryan one. It is geneticaly proven that turkic people are a mix of aryans and mongoloids and not completly mongoloid. EVEN MONGOLS AND BURYATS HAVE ARYAN ANCESTRY!!! Altough it is very little since they have mixed with other mongoloids. What kind of gook are you Chinese, Korean? It is obvious that you are trying to lump in Koreans and Chinese with turkics and uralics because you are some kind of East-Asian that dont have any culture and is only famous for gaypop and corona virus. Yes a pinkoid would call a Tatar Asian but a gook would call a Tatar aryan.


I’m part mongol and Nenet, and their traditions are said to be sychtian. Tbh race bait threads are all boring


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Who gives a fuck about if China had warrior traditions their warrior traditions where diffrent from the Turkic ones wich where much more similar to the aryan one. It is geneticaly proven that turkic people are a mix of aryans and mongoloids and not completly mongoloid. EVEN MONGOLS AND BURYATS HAVE ARYAN ANCESTRY!!! Altough it is very little since they have mixed with other mongoloids. What kind of gook are you Chinese, Korean? It is obvious that you are trying to lump in Koreans and Chinese with turkics and uralics because you are some kind of East-Asian that dont have any culture and is only famous for gaypop and corona virus. Yes a pinkoid would call a Tatar Asian but a gook would call a Tatar aryan.


>EVEN MONGOLS AND BURYATS HAVE ARYAN ANCESTRY!!!
LMFAO where are your sources faggot. And make sure they're OFFICIAL SOURCES. Here's mine
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0066102
What Aryan warrior tradition? Aryans are domesticated dogs who are evolved to eat grain and wheat. Both Turkic peoples and Chinese are Mongoloid, what the fuck is your point? LMFAO


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

You're just a white worshipper dog. Jump in front of a moving train, cucklet.


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Take a step out of your tiny attic, fag. Yes there are some recessed Asians but the MAJORITY of Asians have SUPERIOR bone structure compared to whites.
> View attachment 1065116
> Average Northern Chinese Man
> View attachment 1065117
> Peaskulled North Atlantid Rat


The Northern Chinese has mongol ancestry that makes him look Chad. That North Atlantid guy could get any asian girl he wants since ha got blue eyes.


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Cain (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> A good square jaw base for looksmaxxing


No square jaw for their flat browridges and noses.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> The Northern Chinese has mongol ancestry that makes him look Chad. That North Atlantid guy could get any asian girl he wants since ha got blue eyes.


Oh shit I guess I'm Mongolian now cus some white worshipper said so. You do realize that most Mongolians have Haplogroup O, a Chinese/East Asian haplogroup? And there are basically ZERO "European" haplogroups in Mongolia. Also:
https://www.livescience.com/6608-study-dominant-men-yields-surprising-result.html



> The results were the same in both cases: Faces of brown-eyed men were rated more dominant than those of blue-eyed men, even when their eyes weren't brown.


naturally blue eyed men=low t face



> Previous studies have found that blue-eyed boys of preschool age were more inhibited than boys with brown eyes "It is possible that subjects with blue eyes are treated as [small children] for a longer period than brown-eyed children,"


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Cain said:


> No square jaw for their flat browridges and noses.


Cope I have a high Nordsinid nose bridge and strong brow ridge
Also it's only caucasoids with ugly hooked



noses


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> >EVEN MONGOLS AND BURYATS HAVE ARYAN ANCESTRY!!!
> LMFAO where are your sources faggot. Here's mine
> https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0066102
> What Aryan warrior tradition? Aryans are domesticated dogs who are evolved to eat grain and wheat. Both Turkic peoples and Chinese are Mongoloid, what the fuck is your point? LMFAO


Nice trying getting my ip? Getting butthurt because you will never be like turkics or Finno-Ugric.



RedFlood said:


> You're just a white worshipper dog. Jump in front of a moving train, cucklet.


No i am not a white worshipper but i am not a soygook wanabe either. Go and eat a dog. You are just like the asians that hate themself and love and want to be white people. But instead of loving and wanting to be white you want to be like Turkics and Uralics since you dont have any culture of your own except gaypop, creating viruses, and consuming soy. That is why you are trying to lump yourself in a group with uss and claim our culture.


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Oh shit I guess I'm Mongolian now cus some white worshipper said so. You do realize that most Mongolians have Haplogroup O, a Chinese/East Asian haplogroup? And there are basically ZERO "European" haplogroups in Mongolia. Also:
> https://www.livescience.com/6608-study-dominant-men-yields-surprising-result.html
> 
> 
> naturally blue eyed men=low t face


You are a cuck and a traitor to your country because you cuck for Koreans and Chinese. You should be ashamed of your self


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Oh shit I guess I'm Mongolian now cus some white worshipper said so. You do realize that most Mongolians have Haplogroup O, a Chinese/East Asian haplogroup? And there are basically ZERO "European" haplogroups in Mongolia. Also:
> https://www.livescience.com/6608-study-dominant-men-yields-surprising-result.html
> 
> 
> naturally blue eyed men=low t face


I am not dissagreing with that but asian women still loves blue eyes


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Nice trying getting my ip? Getting butthurt because you will never be like turkics or Finno-Ugric.
> 
> 
> No i am not a white worshipper but i am not a soygook wanabe either. Go and eat a dog. You are just like the asians that hate themself and love and want to be white people. But instead of loving and wanting to be white you want to be like Turkics and Uralics since you dont have any culture of your own except gaypop, creating viruses, and consuming soy. That is why you are trying to lump yourself in a group with uss and claim our culture.


>Nice trying getting my ip? Oh no the schizophrenia is kicking in
>But instead of loving and wanting to be white you want to be like Turkics and Uralics since you dont have any culture of your own
Are you retarded? I'm proud of being Han Chinese, I don't look up to any other group. Every Asian group has it's unique culture, and you're a white worshipper ROFL


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> I am not dissagreing with that but asian women still loves blue eyes


I could also say white women or whoever the fuck love Asian brown eyes cus it looks sinister or somethign LMFAO


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> You are a cuck and a traitor to your country because you cuck for Koreans and Chinese. You should be ashamed of your self


I'm Northern Chinese JFL


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

I support Turkic groups being independent from the double digit IQ recessed Slavs that rule Russia, so it's a good thing the Russian leadership bends over for PRC cock.


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m part mongol and Nenet, and their traditions are said to be sychtian. Tbh race bait threads are all boring


Schytians traditions came from the aryans. You should be proud of your ancestry both mongols and nenets are a uniqe based noble people. And it is very rare to have nenets ancestry since they are so smal in numbers. Yeah you are probaly right this is probably a race bait trait


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Schytians traditions came from the aryans. You should be proud of your ancestry both mongols and nenets are a uniqe based noble people. And it is very rare to have nenets ancestry since they are so smal in numbers. Yeah you are probaly right this is probably a race bait trait


Scythians are Indo-European. They aren't Mongoloid/Turkic.


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I'm Northern Chinese JFL


My fault missread that you where mongolian. This explains why you lump uss in with you.


RedFlood said:


> >Nice trying getting my ip? Oh no the schizophrenia is kicking in
> >But instead of loving and wanting to be white you want to be like Turkics and Uralics since you dont have any culture of your own
> Are you retarded? I'm proud of being Han Chinese, I don't look up to any other group. Every Asian group has it's unique culture, and you're a white worshipper ROFL


Cope you clearly want to have some conetction with Turkics and Uralics


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Scythians are Indo-European. They aren't Mongoloid/Turkic.


They had Mongoloid ancestry but not much i have heard it was around 12% like North Saamis


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I support Turkic groups being independent from the double digit IQ recessed Slavs that rule Russia, so it's a good thing the Russian leadership bends over for PRC cock.


I also support Turkic countries but PRC is a far bigger threat towards Turkics then Russia is. In Russia Uralics and Turkics dont get enough support to preserve their languages but in PRC they are activly trying to eradicate Turkic culture


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> They had Mongoloid ancestry but not much i have heard it was around 12% like North Saamis


>Cope you clearly want to have some conetction with Turkics and Uralics
Why do I need to cope when Chinese and Turkics look similar?
>They had Mongoloid ancestry but not much i have heard it was around 12% like North Saamis
Yes, they have paternal Mongoloid ancestry just like ALL EUROPEANS with haplogroups R+N. However they're not regarded as a Turkic group within academic circles.
>I also support Turkic countries but PRC is a far bigger threat towards Turkics then Russia is. In Russia Uralics and Turkics dont get enough support to preserve their languages but in PRC they are activly trying to eradicate Turkic culture
No, in the PRC they have cultural festivals centered around the ethnic minorities. Russians actively tried to genocide Siberian+Turkic groups back in the day due to them being a significant threat. The PRC treats Turkics much better.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> Schytians traditions came from the aryans. You should be proud of your ancestry both mongols and nenets are a uniqe based noble people. And it is very rare to have nenets ancestry since they are so smal in numbers. Yeah you are probaly right this is probably a race bait trait


Nenets don’t really exist, I only have very distant nenets ancestry. It’s the same wide as my Kalmyk grandfather, who themselves are mongols from northern China


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> >Cope you clearly want to have some conetction with Turkics and Uralics
> Why do I need to cope when Chinese and Turkics look similar?
> >They had Mongoloid ancestry but not much i have heard it was around 12% like North Saamis
> Yes, they have paternal Mongoloid ancestry just like ALL EUROPEANS with haplogroups R+N. However they're not regarded as a Turkic group within academic circles.
> ...


JFL. Yeah mongols and Chinese looks "similar" to eachother the same way Russians and English do that they both are the same race. But even among them you can clearly see diffrences like that the mongols are much more robuster and the Chinese are much more Gracile. Turkics however dont look more asian then white. Many Volga tatars and especialy chuvashes can even pass for white. Some crimean tatars can even pass for Anatolian. N is from NorthAsia yes but r1? No no lmao r1 is from the aryans. LMAO ARE YOU JOKING? Yes you are right but i never claimed they was Turkics. Yeah Russians did some real bad shit 200 years ago but it isnt relevant anymore today. However a thing that is relevant today is the Chinese genocide and poor treatment of Uighurs.


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Nenets don’t really exist, I only have very distant nenets ancestry. It’s the same wide as my Kalmyk grandfather, who themselves are mongols from northern China


They do but not in any great numbers. Sadly only 44000 of them exist still. I would guess that they are in the same situatuion as Saamis but probably less mixed then Saamis since they look more Asian then Saamis


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> They do but not in any great numbers. Sadly only 44000 of them exist still. I would guess that they are in the same situatuion as Saamis but probably less mixed then Saamis since they look more Asian then Saamis


A lot of them are very assimilated into Russian culture now but I’ve heard stories of some who are still very remote. They live on top of massive oil reserves and the government has paid them to move to cities


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> JFL. Yeah mongols and Chinese looks "similar" to eachother the same way Russians and English do that they both are the same race. But even among them you can clearly see diffrences like that the mongols are much more robuster and the Chinese are much more Gracile. Turkics however dont look more asian then white. Many Volga tatars and especialy chuvashes can even pass for white. Some crimean tatars can even pass for Anatolian. N is from NorthAsia yes but r1? No no lmao r1 is from the aryans. LMAO ARE YOU JOKING? Yes you are right but i never claimed they was Turkics. Yeah Russians did some real bad shit 200 years ago but it isnt relevant anymore today. However a thing that is relevant today is the Chinese genocide and poor treatment of Uighurs.


>.But even among them you can clearly see differences like that the mongols are much more robuster and the Chinese are much more Gracile.
Not necessarily true. Chinese can easily become as robust as Turkics (They aren't very genetically different) (Chinese are known to have square jaws and faces in anthropology circles), it's only the soy that is holding some back from their full potential. And I will admit that the Turkic/Mongolian diet is superior to the Chinese one. Also, I was only talking about MONGOLOID Turkic groups. I don't give a shit about heavily mixed or flat-out Caucasoid groups.
> No no lmao r1 is from the aryans.
Haplogroup R came from Mongoloids. Literally, read the scientific study I posted. Use a VPN if you don't trust me LMFAO.



Aryan?


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Also quick question. You look more Caucasoid or Mongoloid?


----------



## jellyfish101 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

jellyfish101 said:


> View attachment 1065222


^cope seethe dilate


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

China has no idea what we're up to. We have our liberals misleading them. The whole Trump and Biden drama was nothing but a shitshow. To set their rice-eating asses up. And it worked! We're gonna bomb that fucking country to kingdom come. Then take their resources. Fuck their ships. Nobody wants them. Africa's pirates perhaps. Our niggers are gonna love Chinese pussy. Ugh.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> China has no idea what we're up to. We have our liberals misleading them. The whole Trump and Biden drama was nothing but a shitshow. To set their rice-eating asses up. And it worked! We're gonna bomb that fucking country to kingdom come. Then take their resources. Fuck their ships. Nobody wants them. Africa's pirates perhaps. Our niggers are gonna love Chinese pussy. Ugh.


You will never be a real man. You have no hunter eyes, you have no jawline, you have no Asian genetics. You are a non-Asian man twisted by domestication and dysgenics into a crude mockery of nature's perfection. All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish rat appearance behind closed doors. Asians are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed Asians to sniff out subhumans with incredible efficiency. Even non-Asians who "pass" look uncanny and unnatural to a true Asian. Your feminine bone structure is a dead giveaway. You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it's going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Eventually it'll be too much to bear - you"ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They'll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a subhuman is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably subhuman and non-Asian. This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back


----------



## N1c (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> >.But even among them you can clearly see differences like that the mongols are much more robuster and the Chinese are much more Gracile.
> Not necessarily true. Chinese can become as robust as Turkics (Chinese are known to have square jaws and faces in anthropology circles), it's only the soy that is holding some back from their full potential. And I will admit that the Turkic/Mongolian diet is superior to the Chinese one. Also, I was only talking about MONGOLOID Turkic groups. I don't give a shit about heavily mixed or flat-out Caucasoid groups.
> > No no lmao r1 is from the aryans.
> Haplogroup R came from Mongoloids. Literally, read the scientific study I posted. Use a VPN if you don't trust me LMFAO.
> ...


It is good that we agree on somethings yes the Turkics are more robuster then Chinese and have superior diets. And yes the soy is holding them back they would be robuster without the soy but still not as robust as mongols. Is that guy Mongolian? He looks very Mongolian. Sure will take a look at them but i have seen evidence that show otherwise when i find it i will show you it. That guy is Aryan in the same way Finns are mongoloids. He arent. If he has r1 he probably has some aryan ancestry but it is so distant it is only visible on his hablogroup. Geneticaly he is 99% mongoloid


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> You will never be a real man. You have no hunter eyes, you have no jawline, you have no Asian genetics. You are a non-Asian man twisted by domestication and dysgenics into a crude mockery of nature's perfection. All the "validation" you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your parents are disgusted and ashamed of you, your "friends" laugh at your ghoulish rat appearance behind closed doors. Asians are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed Asians to sniff out subhumans with incredible efficiency. Even non-Asians who "pass" look uncanny and unnatural to a true Asian. Your feminine bone structure is a dead giveaway. You will never be happy. You wrench out a fake smile every single morning and tell yourself it's going to be ok, but deep inside you feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush you under the unbearable weight. Eventually it'll be too much to bear - you"ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge into the cold abyss. Your parents will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They'll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth name, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a subhuman is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably subhuman and non-Asian. This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back


Ugh. Take that back about that rice pussy. I don't think we're gonna want these:















We'll let our niggers have them.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

N1c said:


> It is good that we agree on somethings yes the Turkics are more robuster then Chinese and have superior diets. And yes the soy is holding them back they would be robuster without the soy but still not as robust as mongols. Is that guy Mongolian? He looks very Mongolian. Sure will take a look at them but i have seen evidence that show otherwise when i find it i will show you it. That guy is Aryan in the same way Finns are mongoloids. He arent. If he has r1 he probably has some aryan ancestry but it is so distant it is only visible on his hablogroup. Geneticaly he is 99% mongoloid


I only agree that they have superior diets. Chinese especially Northern Chinese aren't very genetically different (similarity in climate adaptation) from Turkics so the levels of robustness would be around the same level.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh. Take that back about that rice pussy. I don't think we're gonna want these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dnrd you type like an autist


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> dnrd you type like an autist


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


>


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1065244


Ugh. Those are Russians. Not Americans.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh. Those are Russians. Not Americans.


----------



## pakipassion (Mar 29, 2021)

There are good looking and Bad looking people in every race , we shouldnt be putting eac h other down , but celebrating the beauty of diversity of human race.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> View attachment 1065246


Ugh. Faces of China's communism's consequences that affect billions of innocent men, women, and children. This world must destroy the CPC once and for all.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Ugh. Faces of China's communism's consequences that affect billions of innocent men, women, and children. This world must destroy the CPC once and for all.


Brainwashed dog. You lack individuality and can't think for yourself, easily brainwashed by the US government. I could post the same shit, retard.






vs


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Put on ignore list because you only post double-digit IQ shit. Also too docile/boring.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 29, 2021)

good thread oh pee


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 29, 2021)

didnt read, stupid recessed maxilla drip copers


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Mar 29, 2021)

flat maxilla flat maxilla flat maxilla


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

uglymug said:


> didnt read, stupid recessed maxilla drip copers


cope seethe and dilate at the robust asian skull, faggot.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Brainwashed dog. You lack individuality and can't think for yourself, easily brainwashed by the US government. I could post the same shit, retard.
> View attachment 1065274
> View attachment 1065272
> vs
> View attachment 1065276


Ugh. Once again. Those are Russians. Seethe harder, bitch!


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Why is that braindead retard trying to talk to me after I ignored him ROFL


----------



## Chadlitecel (Mar 29, 2021)

This coping gook wrote an entire essay trying to prove the superiority of his race but the reality is totally different


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Chadlitecel said:


> This coping gook wrote an entire essay trying to prove the superiority of his race but the reality is totally different
> 
> View attachment 1065337
> View attachment 1065336
> View attachment 1065338


>essay
It's literally a copypasta, pinklet









.

Also I could post the same shit LMFAO






Tell me when you get cheek implants to make your FWHR go from sub 1.0 to 1.2


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Mar 29, 2021)

reaction formation defense mechanism


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Reminder that the scientific/medical term for negative canthal tilt is anti-Mongoloid slant


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

niceguy said:


> View attachment 1065370


dnrd fake dick size graph


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Biggest Dick in the World – A Mongoloid Singaporean stud has it


Singaporean man celebrates after his penis is officially confirmed as world’s longest A 26-year old man from Singapore now officially has the world’s longest penis after he was measured by the worl…




ascentofgold.wordpress.com






A 26-year old man from Singapore now officially has the world’s longest penis after he was measured by the world record authority at his home in Bukit Panjang earlier this week.

The new world record holder, who requested to be identified only as Daniel to protect his identity, spoke to journalists at a press conference held after the measurement ceremony. “I am just thrilled at this, as you can imagine,’ he told reporters.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 29, 2021)

asians are moggers dont listen to these cumskin haters op


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> asians are moggers dont listen to these cumskin haters op


it's funny to watch them seethe ALSO why the fuck is my first post #1 on trending


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 29, 2021)

you know that most white peopl have foreskin right ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> it's funny to watch them seethe ALSO why the fuck is my first post #1 on trending


they are fragile af, all you will find here are self-hating deathniks and white worshippers and coping whites tbh


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> you know that most white peopl have foreskin right ?


I wouldn't know I'm not gay


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> they are fragile af, all you will find here are self-hating deathniks and white worshippers and coping whites tbh


yh they're attracted to my post like moths to a light


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> yh they're attracted to my post like moths to a light


just do your thang my eastern brother, im your southeastern neighbor (curry, not indian tho)


----------



## bacterium (Mar 29, 2021)

just post photos of anomalies theory


----------



## ObamasLastName (Mar 29, 2021)

Brb getting popcorn for comment section


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

bacterium said:


> just post photos of anomalies theory


dnrd


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8672990 After adjustment for age and Quetelet's index, the levels of total and bioavailable testosterone were highest in Asian-Americans, intermediate in African-Americans, and lowest in whites. https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ajhb.22482 In both US and Chinese men, TT, FT, and Bio T concentration peaked at 20–24 years of age, at 23.19, 0.49, and 12.23 nmol/l in US men, and 20.72, 0.48 and 12.59 nmol/l in Chinese men, respectively. Among those aged 18–24 years, after adjusting for age, US men had higher TT (mean, 95% confidence interval: 21.64, 21.31–21.99 versus 20.20, 20.12–20.28 nmol/l), but not FT (0.47, 0.47–0.48 versus 0.47, 0.47–0.47 nmol/l) or Bio T (11.90, 11.83–11.97 versus 12.39, 12.35–12.42 nmol/l) than Chinese men. http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/4/7/735 After adjustment for age and Quetelet's index, the levels of total and bioavailable testosterone were highest in Asian-Americans, intermediate in African-Americans, and lowest in whites.


----------



## bacterium (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> dnrd


gooks write essays and cope while their female counterparts are a cum dumpster for white men. JBW theory exists, and is successful, for a reason jfl. obviously you haven't consumed the blackpill yet. praying for you bro, asian men are a sad, sad existence.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

bacterium said:


> gooks write essays and cope while their female counterparts are a cum dumpster for white men. JBW theory exists, and is successful, for a reason jfl. obviously you haven't consumed the blackpill yet. praying for you bro, asian men are a sad, sad existence.


What essays LMFAO it's a copypasta. This shit is funny as fuck. Keep coping and repeating the same disproven talking points over and over again, recessed rats.


----------



## bacterium (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> What essays LMFAO it's a copypasta. This shit is funny as fuck. Keep coping and repeating the same disproven talking points over and over again, recessed rats.


im saying this shit as a quapa but igh  this what being asian does to a mf fr. my condolences


----------



## TITUS (Mar 29, 2021)

I wanted to give this post a try, but even the images are walls of text.


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

bacterium said:


> im saying this shit as a quapa but igh  this what being asian does to a mf fr. my condolences


dnrd you're a non-asian subhuman


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Mar 29, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> Asian supremacy is the truth. It's scientific.


https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/penis-size-by-country 








International penis sizes compared


From 10 to 18 cm: The penis size in a country comparison. Are you average?




www.worlddata.info




tfw
>"harder" dick
>smaller dick

reroll dice and try again gook, maybe you'll reincarnate into a white nordic gigamogger with a harem like this ricecel:


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/penis-size-by-country
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL at this cope. Nords are lanky blonde haired blue eyed femboy sissies.

Also: 
*Caucasian penile length measurements from institutional research:*


*3.7 inches*; University of Alberta, Canada; University of Toronto, Canada: 
*5.1 inches*; Department of Urology, St. Mary's Hospital, UK: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1464-410X.2002.02974.x/full
*5.2 inches*; The Harriet Lane Handbook, John Hopkins University, USA: http://www.jpedhc.org/article/S0891-5245(09)00140-0/fulltext#tbl1 http://www.copeson.org.mx/medicos/Harriet_Lane.pdf
*4.9 inches*; University of California School of Medicine, San Francisco, USA: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8683783
*4.9 inches*; University of Florence, Italy: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11223678?dopt=Abstract
*5.3 inches*; Italian Society of Andrology, Italy: http://www.falloplastica.net/fp/content/dimensioni-pene.asp?layout=1
*5.3 inches*; Spanish Society of Andrology, Spain: http://www.pulevasalud.com/ps/subcategoria.jsp?ID_CATEGORIA=102161, http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/hemeroteca/2001/02/05/410226.shtml
*5.3 inches*; Department of Urology, Jordan University Hospital, Jordan: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=15510185

*Asian penile length measurements from institutional research:*


*5.3 inches*; Department of Urology, Chosun University, South Korea: http://www.koreamed.org/SearchBasic.php?RID=1020KJU/1998.39.11.1061&DT=1
*5.5 inches*; Department of Urology, Beijing Medical University, China: 
*5.3-5.4 inches*; Department of Urology, Beijing Medical University, China: 
*5.3 inches*; Department of Urology, Beijing Medical University, China: 

*Black penile length measurements from institutional research:*


*5.3 inches*; Department of Surgery, Nnamdi Azikiwe University, Nigeria: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17191423?dopt=AbstractPlus


----------



## RedFlood (Mar 29, 2021)

All known erect penis perimeter (also known as 'girth') measurements from formal, doctor-measured studies:###

*10.9 cm* EG (Caucasian Jewish study) (sample size: 55) (13.6 cm BPEL)
*11.25 cm* EG (Spanish study) (sample size: 582) (13.58 cm EL, unclear if BP)
*11.46 cm* EG (Indian study) (sample size: 134) (13.01 cm EL, unclear if BP)
*11.92 cm* base-shaft EG (Caucasian Brazilian study) (sample size: 150) (14.5 cm BPEL)
*12.30 cm* mid-shaft EG (US study, Wessels) (sample size: 80) (12.9 cm NBPEL)
*12.40 cm* base-shaft EG*, 10.96 cm glans EG* (German study, group A) (sample size: 111) (14.48 cm BPEL)
*10.99 cm* base-shaft EG*, 10.42 cm glans EG* (German study, group B) (sample size: 32) (14.18 cm BPEL)
*12.50 cm* mid-shaft EG, 12.48 cm base-shaft EG (Chinese study) (sample size: 200) (12.1 cm NBPEL)
Cuckasoid dicklets can't stop yipping for Asians


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 2, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> see the thing is. look at white sfcels. they are not the kind of bunch that look like the Aryan chads they worship.
> 
> there would be no point for u to be typing this if u were chad
> 
> the great strugle is incel vs chad


Yeah. There's only 2 races Chad/non chad. An ethnic chad and white chad probably have more in common than a white chad and white non chad


----------



## Peasant (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Lihito (Apr 12, 2021)

RedFlood said:


> I am aware you jerk off to porn and hentai all day--which is ironic, because you don't even have a foreskin! You will never know the pleasure that an intact man has, you will never be whole, and you will never un-kike the basest and most significant part of your existence. Your dolichocephalic recessed cheekbones look gaunt. Your bug-like, low canthal tilt eyes make you look eternally fatigued. Your race is destined to be cucked by ANY nonwhite--Turks, Blacks, Arabs, Asians, even Jews. Europe's been a cumdumpster since the beginning of time. Everything remotely good about your race comes from its women. Which is why despite living in a society that coddles white 'men' you are still getting outbred by Nonwhites on a daily basis. China's rise outshadows your pathetic "Nations" growth--you are living in the Asian century. Your women are getting taken by nonwhites, left, right and centre. Obesity is somehow worse than it was before (is that even possible? lol) and drug addiction and fentanyl epidemics are running rampant. And to top it all off, you will never have a woman. You will never have a foreskin. And you will never be an indigenous European. Your downfall is inevitable, try not to rope QAnon. It never began for "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rent free in your head gook


----------

